# Lake Sakakawea advice???



## yelowjackt (Jan 14, 2006)

going up to SAK for Labor day I noticed the fishing reports were a little out dated just wondering if anybody's heard anything???

I know the water level is way-low


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

We were out this weekend and stayed at dakota waters, the fishing is slow but there are some better sized fish the further west you go.
I would stay at indian hills and head west. At one point we caught 3 fish 22-24 inches in 15 minutes at high noon so go figure! The water is crystal clear and the fish seemed to like worms and leeches over minnows and were in that 12-18 ft range.
Good luck


----------



## yelowjackt (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks goatboy. sounds good.
how was the girth on those eyes you caught. I've heard some reports the fish are very skinny some heads are bigger then there bodys any truth to that?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

The fish are very healthy, and in that area we saw huge schools of minnows all over the place. The only ones I've seen that don't look so good are the 28-30" fish, caught a 29" that went 6.7 the other day it didn't look so hot but the 20-25" fish are very stout.
Here are some nice ones from last weekend.



good luck


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

goatboy
Nice picture of a couple of hotties.

P.S.
Tell the gals they are looking fine also !!!


----------

